# ICD9 for diverticulitis with abscess



## ggparker14 (Aug 17, 2011)

Need other's opinions. Can anyone tell me if diverticulitis with abscess would be coded as 562.11 and 569.5?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 17, 2011)

Unless you have the exact area of the diverticulitis (like the small intestine, duodenum, or jejunum, ETC for 562.01 instead) those are the codes I would use.


----------

